# Getting her to poop before a 2 hr drive?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I am moving for a summer contract, a 2 hr drive from home. Annabell is coming with me. I have all the stuff needed for a safe drive. The challenge, is she's a poop monster in her carrier. I think the motion of being in the carrier going from my apartment to the parking garage makes her nervous. Without fail, she makes a big mess before even getting in the car. Pee & soft stinky poo everywhere. I clean it up, but the carrier still smells until aired out. 

Since this will be a 2 hr drive, I'd really like to get her to go to the bathroom before. Suggestions? I thought about trying to wake her up before, but she just goes & tries to find somewhere else to sleep. We'll be leaving in the afternoon. My other though was an afternoon foot bath before we go? It's fairly warm here now & I have heated seats in the vehicle.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think a foot bath is a good idea. That is what I do with my girls before vet visits and other trips and it usually works.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried to encourage her to run a couple of laps on her wheel? Occasionally if I need to get one to poop, I will put them on their wheel, put my hand up next to their head to encourage them to stay on the wheel and try to get them to run a couple of laps. It doesn't always work, but it has before.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Usually when I take Liam out to play I put him in my bathtub for about 15-20 minutes at first. He can run around in there and that usually gets all of his 'just woke up' pooping and peeing out of the way. Plus cleaning up afterward is very easy. I can't do it in his cage because he will just look for somewhere to sleep as well, or immediately go back under the liner. Hope this helps! Having a stinky carrier is no fun. :lol:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

The wheel doesn't work so much, she'd just try to climb over my hand.
I'm leaning towards the footbath. Just worried about getting her wet & then going in the car


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Long delay in posting, but the foot bath was a success. We had a nice, unsmelly 2 hr ride. Of course I got here & realized I forgot her litter. Whoops. Quick jaunt to Shoppers solved that (8 pm on a Sunday).


----------

